# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  VAŽNO- šifre za R28

## Frida

*Budući vam naše zaposlenice ne mogu izdati šifre telefonom, molimo da ne zovete naš ured jer time usporavate naš rad. Za sve informacije obratite nas se putem maila* *rasprodaja@roda.hr**.* 
*Šifre dijelimo ISKLJUČIVO putem obrasca koji će biti dostupan u srijedu, 11. svibnja 2011. od 12 do 15 sati.*

----------


## Willow

nadam se da ste pripremile server  :Joggler:

----------


## ivarica

> nadam se da ste pripremile server



ispucavamo sve greske danas  :Smile:

----------


## 2xmama

a kaj je s onim porukama koje smo (neke) dobile u koverti s novcima od prošle rasprodaje? Ono gdje nam piše da, zbog puno prodanih stvarčica, poštovanja limita cijena,kvalitete robice itd,itd, možemo rezervirati šifru prije "službene" dodjele? Jel' to funkcionira ili ?

----------


## bebačica

I mene zanima i ja sam dobila taj papir, ali nitko ne odgovara na mail.

----------


## Frida

bebačica, na tvoj mail sam odgovorila dvaput, a tebe 2xmama neznam imenom ali sve koje su poslale mail dobile su povratni sa svim info  :Smile:

----------


## bebačica

Hvala , jučer sam dobila mail. Vidimo se!  :Smile:

----------


## mmamm

Na onom papiriću koji sam dobila uz novčeke i potvrdu piše da se treba javiti do 09.05. do 12 sati, ja se tek danas sjetila, pa poslala mail. Još nema odgovora, al nedjelja je pa....
valjda će ga pročitati

----------


## 2xmama

i ja dobila, hvala :Kiss: !

----------


## mmamm

još ništa od maila??
Nadam se da nisam zakasnila i da je stigao.
Ništa mi ujasno nije.
nema ni mog posta...

----------


## mmamm

jučer sam poslala mail i još nema odgovora.
ne zhnam da li sam nešto krivo, ali do danas je bio rok za poslati ga za dobivanje te rezervirane šifre.
sad sam malo zbunjena?

----------


## Frida

> jučer sam poslala mail i još nema odgovora.
> ne zhnam da li sam nešto krivo, ali do danas je bio rok za poslati ga za dobivanje te rezervirane šifre.
> sad sam malo zbunjena?


na sve mailove koji su zaprimljeni do 09.05. dobiti ćete odgovor, najkasnije danas poslijepodne.

----------


## mmamm

Hvala.
dobro je, mislila sam da sam nešto pogrešno učinila, a stalo mi je da dobijem šifru kad već imam priliku.

----------


## kudri

zanima me...ako ne stignem po robicu u subotu u pola 5, mogu doć i bilo koji drugi dan u rodino gnijezdo? tako mi rekla curka kod primopredaje robice jučer...jel to točno? nadam se da jest jer nas najvjerojatnije nema u subotu u zgu...

----------


## ivarica

> zanima me...ako ne stignem po robicu u subotu u pola 5, mogu doć i bilo koji drugi dan u rodino gnijezdo? tako mi rekla curka kod primopredaje robice jučer...jel to točno? nadam se da jest jer nas najvjerojatnije nema u subotu u zgu...



po robu moras doci u subotu, ti ili netko drugi s tvojim ugovorom

u rodi nemamo gdje skladistit robu, a vec u ponedjeljak popodne imamo sastanak i sve treba biti uredno
sva roba koja se ne podigne ide u humanitarnu organizaciju vec u subotu u 5

----------


## ivarica

za novce je drukcije, to mozes doci naknadno

----------


## kudri

> po robu moras doci u subotu, ti ili netko drugi s tvojim ugovorom
> 
> u rodi nemamo gdje skladistit robu, a vec u ponedjeljak popodne imamo sastanak i sve treba biti uredno
> sva roba koja se ne podigne ide u humanitarnu organizaciju vec u subotu u 5


a daaajte...pa lijepo sam pitala gospođu, jeste 100% sigurni?? da, da,da...da pitam još nekoga??? ne ne ne...

a ništ, budem se valjda nekako organizirala, ako ne, u dobrotvornu...

----------


## ivarica

posalji mi na pp svoju sifru pa cemo ti se sutra javiti, nazalost, volonterka te je krivo informirala, a i ugovor nisi procitala pazljivo kod potpisivanja  :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

kudri, sori, zaboravila sam ti se javiti, ali je na tvojem kartonu bilo oznaceno da pricuvamo robu
kad smo spremale stvari za rodu vidjela sam da je netko vec pokupio i novce i robu

----------


## kudri

da, uspjela sam se organizirati - zamolila jednu dobru dušu da skupi...hvala!

----------

